# Gewicht Race Face Kurbel Ride XC



## cheggenberger (7. Januar 2006)

Weiss jemand wie schwer die Race Face Ride XC Kurbel mit Innenlager ist?


----------



## laserman2007 (8. Mai 2008)

970 Gramm wiegt das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

